# Another "due to" diagnosis coding dilemma



## Mareb (Jul 7, 2015)

I just recently finished courses in medical coding & billing.  It was alot of material in too short of a time.  I am still learning my way around coding, so, I am very much a newbie.  

Can someone please tell me which one gets coded first?

1.  Acute respiratory distress due to sin nombre virus.
2.  Acute empyema due to group B streptococcal infection.

I was going to code the acute resp distress first.  For the second one, I was going to code the acute empyema first.

Am I right?

Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2015)

You should read the coding guidelines.  Unless a chapter specific guidelines state otherwise when documentation indicates a condition is causal(due to) an underlying condition then you code the underlying condition first.  Then you need to see in the respiratory section and the infection section if there is anything contrary to this.


----------

